# Finally a Chipmaster review



## samthedog (Sep 15, 2013)

Hey guys, I have finally gotten enough time on the lathe to write a review. I have been machining all manner of parts over the last few months and the latest was a vice handle for my horizontal bandsaw. I am so impressed with this machine that I believe I won't ever upgrade again. I have found the variable speed to be a fantastic feature and the surface finish it gives to be nothing short of stellar. 

For such a relatively small and light machine, it has a strong 3HP motor and can take some serious cuts. I usually don't push it as I want it to last the long haul. I wrote an in depth review on my blog and uploaded a heap of pictures. I didn't feel like re-writing it all so if you want to see the Chipmaster in more detail, you can see it here:

http://wanderingaxeman.blogspot.no/2013/09/colchester-chipmaster-review.html

I have not found much info on this lathe aside from lathes.co.uk, and not really many photos so I figured what the heck!

Paul.


----------



## Chuck K (Sep 15, 2013)

Paul, That's a beautiful machine.  IIRC you found it in that condition.  That's a pretty rare find.  I guess people that care for their machines like that don't often sell them.  I'm sure you'll get years of enjoyment out of it.

Chuck


----------



## samthedog (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello Chuck, you are correct. I was very fortunate as the machine had one owner from new and it was a tool maker. When the old gent passed away the family sold it to a machine dealer. While I was  in Australia visiting family I bought it over the phone. It was a conditional purchase that everything checked out as they had described. The funny thing is that it had been advertised on Crag's list type site for 4 weeks before I decided to buy it, and then after I bought it they received calls from about 5 people who wanted it.

From what I can see the machine had always been in a heated workshop (which is rare in Scandinavia) and had always had the right oils used. It did cost me more than I wanted to spend ($4000 USD), but for this part of the world that is a very decent price. I did have to travel a 1400 km to pick it up, but again it was worth it.

Paul.


----------

